# CO632 lathe - how to remove saddle?



## AlfromNH (Dec 5, 2022)

I have this new to me lathe which seems to be in nice shape but pretty grungy. I’d like to remove the saddle and can see that the 5 screws on the top plate separate it from the apron. If I do that, the apron will only be supported by the feed screw and lead rod. Is that the proper disassembly process?


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 5, 2022)

What is the make and model number?
Do you have an exploded view of the machine?
That's where I like to start. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 5, 2022)

You probably will have to remove your carriage lock, the two hold downs on the underside of the rear way, and if there is a gib for the long travel, that will have to go too.  Support the apron with wood blocks and lift off the saddle.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 5, 2022)

Pontiac says it all!


----------



## AlfromNH (Dec 6, 2022)

Thanks guys. The lathe is a Yangzhou brand, but my understanding is it was sold under many different brands including Grizzly and Jet. I have a few manuals with exploded parts diagrams but it wasn't clear how to remove the saddle and leave the apron in place. Thanks @pontiac428 I'll support the apron with wood blocks when I remove the saddle.


----------



## AlfromNH (Dec 16, 2022)

I got the saddle off, as well as the apron. This isn’t a restoration, simply a much needed cleanup, possibly its first in nearly 30 years. Here’s a couple before and after pics. A very satisfying experience, now reassembly begins…


----------

